# Will 5x100 neon wheels fit 5x100 vw?



## mdrumstas (Feb 18, 2008)

Will 5x100 neon wheels fit a 5x100 (a4 golf) vw? offset and center bore are compatable. Just wanted to double check before buying.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Will 5x100 neon wheels fit 5x100 vw? (mdrumstas)*

Since you know the offset and centerbore - do you know the lug size and wheel width?


----------



## mdrumstas (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Will 5x100 neon wheels fit 5x100 vw? (dennisgli)*

5x100 w/60 degree taper
40 offset
16x7
I'm not sure what you mean by lug size though.
thanks.


_Modified by mdrumstas at 8:34 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## jbdnavy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Will 5x100 neon wheels fit 5x100 vw? (mdrumstas)*

I was actually wondering this same thing. A friend of mine said he would sell me the stock 17" off of his SRT-4 Neon, if they would fit my 08 Rabbit that would be sweet cuz they look good and I could get them for really cheap. Don't know much about matching wheels and such so any info you guys have would rock.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Will 5x100 neon wheels fit 5x100 vw? (mdrumstas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdrumstas* »_5x100 w/60 degree taper
40 offset
16x7


So stock wheels are 16x6.5 ET42 - but the extra half inch should be OK - you will need to check and see if they clear the brakes.

_Quote, originally posted by *mdrumstas* »_
I'm not sure what you mean by lug size though.


14mm or 12mm ?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Will 5x100 neon wheels fit 5x100 vw? (dennisgli)*

Neons run 12mm x 1.5 bolts


----------



## mdrumstas (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Will 5x100 neon wheels fit 5x100 vw? (eurobred)*

And since (i think) we run 14mm lugs, do you think the neon wheel stud holes would be too small?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Will 5x100 neon wheels fit 5x100 vw? (mdrumstas)*

yes sir


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Will 5x100 neon wheels fit 5x100 vw? (mdrumstas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdrumstas* »_And since (i think) we run 14mm lugs, do you think the neon wheel stud holes would be too small?


you can run stepped stud conversions(14mm->12mm) that will address this. or, have them drilled larger by a wheel shop. hell, i know people who have done the drilling themselfs (with a hand drill) with no problems.
http://www.cwausa.com/STUDS-2006.html


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Will 5x100 neon wheels fit 5x100 vw? (zeroluxxx)*

You can fit neon wheels on a dub.. My friend was running his lil bro's srt4 wheels on his mk4 gti It didnt look too bad.. I also knew a guy who had avus wheels on his gf's 97 neon.


----------

